# QUE LES PARECE SI AHORA VEMOS A SAN BORJA! (BY LEDPER)



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

AQUI TENEMOS UNOS DE MIS DISTRITOS FAVORITOS Y OTRA MUESTRA DE QUE LA CLASE MEDIA AVANZA EN LIMA ...


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

El distrito residencial clasemediero por excelencia, muy bien tenido, con mucho verde, pero no gras sino con árboles como debe de ser .... buenísimas las fotos ...

Imponente el museo de la nación, uno de los mejores exponentes del brutalismo de los 70s ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cuánto verde!!!!!!
Y el último edificio está algo interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cuánto color y qué bueno que el cielo aun se mantenga despejado estos días, las fotos están bacanes, San borja se ve bien


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Has captado el feeling de San Borja, ahora con ese cielo azul que parece pasado por el photoshop, sinceramente se ve muy alegre, cálido y dan muchas ganas de ir corriendo a caminar por esos parques.

Tus threads invitan a visitar Lima, demuestran que hay mucho que ver en nuestra ciudad. Te felicito, porque te has dedicado a buscar los mejores àngulos y sin repetir nada. Lo cual provoca visitar una y otra vez tus threads.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy lindas las fotos. Dime ese es el parque japonés? el que está por el pentagonito???*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos! Lo bonito de San Borja es que tiene muchísimas áreas verdes y parques. Lo que más me gusta son esos altos eucaliptos que hay en sus avenidas.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

el verde y trankilo distrito de San bOrja , me gustaria vivir ahi, pues lo tiene todo hasta la ubicacion. 












Eso de poner animalitos en los parkes limeños esta muy de moda, produce un gran sintoma antidepresivo


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

además los gansitos esos, están para tomarles foto son lindos!!!! ummmm supongo que cuando estén algo más viejos se convertirán en buen paté "Foie grass, monsieur??"

Más!!! más!!! tienes mejores fotos de mi distrito que yo!!!

Envidia Sana!!!! jejejejejeje

Faltan San Borja Sur, Avenida del parque (sur y norte), Chacarilla, Monterrico Norte, Corpac, Las caoticas San Luis y Aviación, y las bellas El Pinar y La Floresta!!!

LedPer!! LedPer!!! LedPer!!!


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Realmente hermoso San Borja pero seria bueno tambien mostrar las avenidas principales.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me encanto!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, mi distrito de residencia, la popular San Bruja 
Es acogedor y tiene verde XD.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El parque con los gansos está "very nice".


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

precioso tu thread!!! San Borja se ve lindo!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! bastante interesante el recorrido. Este distrito tiene bastante verdor , I like that.

Also, que fea esta la fachada de la biblioteca , me parece o no esta tarrajeada ? hno:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Dizque así es su estilo...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xèvere thread, la San Bruja de Henry inmortalizada para la posteridad ... y ahora leyendo los coments ... referente a ese edificio del que habla Luis Angel, recuerdo que en un programa de Linea y punto lo chekaron y Jordi Puig comentaba sobre el diseño ... si es que mal no recuerdo. Salu2


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Muy lindas las fotos. Dime ese es el parque japonés? el que está por el pentagonito???*


*Hasta ahora nadie me contestahno:*


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Tengo la impresión de que Lima está tomando ventaja frente a otras capitales suramericanas en cuanto a eso del _parklife_. Igual de hermosa como a principios de la repùblica.

Las fotos tienen un aire sesentoso.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Hasta ahora nadie me contestahno:*


Sorry Lia, sip, estas en lo cierto aunque no estoy seguro si se le puede denominar parque japones, de hecho creo que no lo es.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anly, muchas gracias, me habían bastante bien de ese parque.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Lindo San Borja. Hermosos parques, bien cuidados. Ese cielo despejado hace resaltar las fotos, que se vean mejor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! un hilo de excelente calidad fotografica...solo tiene un defecto...bueno dos:

1. Yo deberia de ir a conocer ahi jajaja y 

2. Ponle descripcion a las fotos hay que imaginarse que es cada cosa...

Por lo demas el recorrido esta mas que completo...me super encanta.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

SIVAR74 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! un hilo de excelente calidad fotografica...solo tiene un defecto...bueno dos:
> 
> 1. Yo deberia de ir a conocer ahi jajaja y
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus alentadores y sinceros comentarios de verdad que si...

y sobre los defectos una cosa lleva la otra ... no crees ...?

primero ya te dieron ganas de ir a conocer lo que te llev,ara a averiguar que lugares son estos en San Borja dónde quedan y todo eso ... lo que nos lleva al segundo defecto ... 

soy de la idea que una imagen habla mas que mil palabras y ademas no es mi estilo estar "narrándole toda la película" a la gente ... 

espero mas bien que mis imágenes motiven a las personas a averiguar y consultar y a obtener respuestas por si solas

así que difícilmente verán mayores detalles en mis temas mas que las fotos


saludos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonitas tomas, llenas de color y vida!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chvr! Excelentes fotos como siempre LedPer (=!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazo tu thread Ledper!


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Otra excelente conquista para el expansion LEDPER  te felicito excelentes fotos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

ALGUNAS FOTITOS MAS


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Ledper y San Borja se ve bien muy bien diria. Gracias por mostralas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Excelentes tus fotos de San Borja Ledper, pero sería bueno que pusieras algún dato, como el nombre de las avenidas, el parque etc. Muy buenos ángulos, los colores, muy bonitas están.*


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> *Excelentes tus fotos de San Borja Ledper, pero sería bueno que pusieras algún dato, como el nombre de las avenidas, el parque etc. Muy buenos ángulos, los colores, muy bonitas están.*


Gracias Lia por tus comentarios ...

pero no es mi estilo andar contandole la pelicula completa a la gente

solo dejo que hablen las imagenes ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

otro muy buen thread LedPer las fotos estan muy chvrs y captas el mejor angulo de la zona

Si conozco por donde esta el pentagonito y toos los parques pero nc el nombre ... haber si dices el lugar


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

ME OLVIDE SUBIR ESTA FOTO 

QUE ES DE LAS QUE MAS ME GUSTA


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

LedPer said:


> Gracias Lia por tus comentarios ...
> 
> pero no es mi estilo andar contandole la pelicula completa a la gente
> 
> solo dejo que hablen las imagenes ...



Oh Ledper sorry, pero no te pases no dije que me contaras la película completa, sólo como se llamaba el parque, en dónde queda porque tengo ganas de conocerlo:cheers:.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> Oh Ledper sorry, pero no te pases no dije que me contaras la película completa, sólo como se llamaba el parque, en dónde queda porque tengo ganas de conocerlo:cheers:.



QUEDA POR EL PENTAGONITO

SALUDOS 

LEDPER


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muchas gracias Ledper. Cómo me encantaron tus fotos me dió ganas de conocerlo, además vi en las noticias de la televisión que la esposa del embajador británico sembró un arbolito en ese parque. Ya fui la semana pasada, gracias a mi cuñada sanborjina que me llevó.*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Muchas gracias Ledper. Cómo me encantaron tus fotos me dió ganas de conocerlo, además vi en las noticias de la televisión que la esposa del embajador británico sembró un arbolito en ese parque. Ya fui la semana pasada, gracias a mi cuñada sanborjina que me llevó.*


Creo que donde sembró el arbolito fue en el Parque República Oriental del Uruguay, por Corpac, en la avenida parque sur, junto al limite con San Isidro, que es donde hay arbolitos nuevos y pequeñitos. que es el de la foto con una escultura de madera.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Anly, muchas gracias por el dato, pero la señora guardiana del parque dijo que fue ahí dónde plantaron unos embajadores plantaron un árbol días anteriores. He buscado la noticia y acabo de leer esto:

14:44 Con ofrenda andina y siembra de árboles, países de ALC-UE rendirán homenaje a la Tierra


Lima, abr. 21 (ANDINA).- Un homenaje andino-europeo –que incluirá la ceremonia de ofrenda a la tierra y la siembra de dos árboles como señal de amistad entre los países de la Unión Europea, América Latina y el Caribe- realizará este martes el Consejo Nacional del Ambiente (Conam), en conmemoración al Día Mundial de la Tierra. 
El acto contará con la participación del presidente de la Comisión de Alto Nivel de la V Cumbre ALC-UE, Ricardo Vega Llona; los embajadores de Gran Bretaña, Catherine Nettleton, y de Francia, Pierre Charasse; el presidente del CONAM, Manuel Bernales Alvarado, y alcaldes distritales de Lima.

Esta actividad que se realiza con motivo del “Día Mundial de la Tierra” y tiene como objetivo sensibilizar a la opinión pública sobre el deterioro del planeta Tierra y la necesidad de actuar responsablemente en su cuidado.

La ceremonia de ofrenda (o pago) a la tierra es un rito ancestral que vincula al hombre con la naturaleza. Allí se ofrecerán a la tierra aquellos elementos -de la misma naturaleza- que le permitan guardar su armonía. La ceremonia de homenaje a la tierra estará acompañada de música andina a ritmo del pututo, zampoña y quena.

“La ofrenda a la Tierra de este 22 de abril también servirá para pedir por la salud de nuestro planeta Tierra y agradecer a la Naturaleza por los diferentes beneficios que obtenemos todos los peruanos de ella”, destacó el presidente del CONAM, Manuel Bernales.

Asimismo, se realizará la siembra de dos árboles -el molle peruano y el ciprés europeo- en señal de la amistad y el compromiso de los países de la Unión Europea y América Latina y El Caribe para cuidar nuestro planeta.

El planeta tierra conmemora su día desde 1970, a pesar que surgiera hace más de 4.500 millones de años aproximadamente. Actualmente, enfrenta una serie de cambios negativos.

Por ello, la V Cumbre ALC-UE que se realizará en el Perú tendrá como uno de sus ejes temáticos el “Desarrollo Sostenible: medio ambiente; cambio climático; energía”.

La celebración del Día Mundial de la Tierra se instauró en Estados Unidos en 1970, con el objetivo de recordar los problemas que afectan a nuestro planeta y promover acciones que busquen un desarrollo sostenible. 

Sin embargo, hemos pasado al siglo XXI con los mismos problemas que están agotando los recursos naturales: el número creciente de habitantes y los altos niveles de consumo. Así, la escasez crónica de agua y el avance de la desertificación, la pérdida de la tierra arable, la destrucción de los hábitats naturales y la contaminación generalizada son los principales peligros que amenazan la biodiversidad y el desarrollo de la Tierra. 

El evento se desarrollará desde las 07:30 horas en el Parque de la Felicidad, frente a la puerta principal de la Comandancia del Ejército/esq. Avenidas Boulevard y San Borja Sur, en San Borja.

ES DECIR QUE YA FUE*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ofrenda a la tierra???
Bueno, se respeta la creencia.


----------

